# Korker questions



## Sephro (Mar 27, 2007)

So I am finally ready to bottle my first batch of mead ever!! 

So I went to my LHBS and bought a corker and some corks... I decided to go with artificial corks because they were less than $0.05 more than the natural ones.. 
My roommate has a simple Double Lever Corker. I tried to cork one bottle last night and it did cork it but it ripped a ring off the top of the cork. I think this is because the rubbery cork squished outwards and when the hammer part hit the top of the bottle it simple sheered it off... So I think I need to get a new corker.. 
I saw a Colonna Corker http://www.homebrewery.com/wine/wine-bottle-corkers.shtml (last one on the page) that looks like it might work well. It's also in my price range 

Anyone know if this will work on these fake corks? Is there a way to use my roommates that will work?? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sephro (Mar 27, 2007)

oops posted this in the wrong place...


----------



## EJA (Mar 27, 2007)

Normally a floor corker is recommended for synthetic corks due to the amount of pressure needed to compress and push the cork in.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 27, 2007)

Sephro:

I am not familiar with the Colonna corker (except to see pictures on the 'net). For the $4 more I would buy the floor corker.

Steve


----------



## Caplan (Mar 27, 2007)

Sephro said:


> oops posted this in the wrong place...


No problem, moved!


----------



## daveb50 (Mar 27, 2007)

I have not used the Colonna, but I know the Portuguese or Italian will do the job with those corks. You could also buy some natural corks and use your hand corker. I bought the Italian, and never regretted it. I was using a Gilda hand corker before getting the Italian.
Dave


----------

